# for Trumpeter 05321 German Destroyer Z-25



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

Our traditional spring festival holiday is coming ,we can finally get together with our family to enjoy the festival ,so this is gonna be our last new kits for 2011 !! 

















[


----------

